
Nitter: A free and open source alternative Twitter front-end focused on privacy - yarapavan
https://github.com/zedeus/nitter/
======
yarapavan
Features listed in the github page:

* focused on privacy

* no JavaScript or ads

* all requests go through the backend, client never talks to Twitter

* prevents Twitter from tracking your IP or JavaScript fingerprint

* unofficial API (no rate limits or developer account required)

* AGPLv3 licensed, no proprietary instances permitted

* lightweight (for @nim_lang, 36KB vs 580KB from twitter.com)

* native RSS feeds

* mobile support (responsive design)

